# Christmas present for me



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

My better half is hassling me for ideas for Christmas and since my current passion is coffee related I thought you might be able to help.

I am happy with my coffee machine (Gaggia Coffee), grinder (Iberital MC2) and tamper.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How about;

a Grindenstein or Cafelat Knockbox

a set of ACF cups

Shot Glasses

Milk Jugs

Coffee Subscription

Barista Training vouchers

Hope this gives a little inspiration


----------



## flyingpig (Nov 2, 2009)

Some little bits and bobs ive had bought for me that i now think are invaluable;

milk thermometer

single serving milk jugs (rather than big milk jugs, easier to practice latte art)

La Parfait jars (keeps beans fresh and look nice)

Some nice cups from coffeecups.co.uk


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

There's some good ideas there - thanks.


----------



## coff2010 (Nov 30, 2009)

BanishInstant said:


> My better half is hassling me for ideas for Christmas and since my current passion is coffee related I thought you might be able to help.
> 
> I am happy with my coffee machine (Gaggia Coffee), grinder (Iberital MC2) and tamper.
> 
> Any suggestions?


You can try the new coffee organo gold for you, the boxes make an ideal gift


----------



## CFUK (Jun 14, 2008)

coff2010 said:


> You can try the new coffee organo gold for you, the boxes make an ideal gift


Please disclose your affiliation with this product or keep posts to the commercial / special offers section of the forum

Where possible we try and restrict promotions to coffee (no added extras) and not 'health supplements' and these may be removed without warning


----------



## CoffeeMachine (Nov 25, 2009)

How about a selection of flavoured coffees? Liqueur falvoured ones such as tia maria, ameretto, baileys etc are wonderful at xmas!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

An update to see what Santa bought me:










MOTTA KNOCK BOX SMALL










MOTTA TAMPER STATION

Not the most exciting of presents but they do help with the overall experience.


----------



## rogercurtis (Jan 4, 2010)

How but putting togather some really good coffee in the form of a hamper of sorts?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sure one of the coffee bean roasters offers a starter pack or similar that could be considered a hamper of sorts.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A number of UK roasters off 'subscriptions' which offer a longer enjoyment period (once a month for 3, 6 or 12 months) and a variety of coffees that have little chance of going stale before they are enjoyed.

However, a coffee starter pack wouldn't go amiss.


----------

